# Fetchmail



## Peter Müller (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich bekomme in den Logfiles von meinem Fetchmail folgendes angezeigt:

fetchmail: 1 message for mein_postfach at pop.1und1.de (9115 octets).
fetchmail: reading message mein_postfach@pop.1und1.de:1 of 1 (9115 octets) fetchmail: SMTP error: 550 Error: improper use of 8-bit data in message body
fetchmail: mail from FETCHMAIL-DAEMON@mein_server.de bounced to xxx@kundenserver.de

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, was dies zu bedeuten hat?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

